# Trouble Shoot Kindle Fire



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have just gotten rid of my old stack of Kindles and am waiting for my Oasis 2 to arrive. In the meantime, I dragged out my 6" Fire to bring it up to date. The Fire has never been used in my current house. I connected to wifi easy enough, and in Settings it verifies that wifi is connected. However, the little wifi symbol at the top has an X. It won't download any of my current books in the Cloud. I think I am updating right now, which may solve the issue. Any ideas?


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

The x should mean you didn't really get a wifi connection, so I'm not sure how it can be updating.  But, if it is doing an update of some sort, wait for that to finish before you try any of the suggestions below.

First, make sure that the wifi is "on" in addition to being connected to your network.  Try toggling it off and back on.

If nothing happens, I would try rebooting.  Then, if that didn't work, "forget" the wifi network and try again.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

NightReader said:


> The x should mean you didn't really get a wifi connection, so I'm not sure how it can be updating. But, if it is doing an update of some sort, wait for that to finish before you try any of the suggestions below.
> 
> First, make sure that the wifi is "on" in addition to being connected to your network. Try toggling it off and back on.
> 
> If nothing happens, I would try rebooting. Then, if that didn't work, "forget" the wifi network and try again.


Well golly be! Everything on the Fire seems to be up and working. I have not used it for several years, so I don't even remember some of the techniques. I am glad I kept it. It has a nice MOKO cover. Thanks for not giving up on me.


----------

